# Eh, back



## B-17engineer (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry guys, i have been through a lot lately.

The death of my friends dad (heartattack
My father in the hospital after my mom just got out, he responded to a 911 call of a man beating a kid with a baseball bat and he went to help the kid and got hit with the bat....


So, its been a lot for me but i'm back.............


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2009)

Holy Sh!t, been through a bit lately I see.....hope you and your Parents are ok mate! take care and welcome back!!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi mate, been worried about you. Sounds like you've had a rough time. I hope your folks are OK, and welcome back.


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 19, 2009)

I too hope your parents are doing better. When it rains for you it comes in buckets!

Bill G.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome back. Hope all is better


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome back, hope you dad is okay.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome back. Hope everything sorts itself out for you and starts getting better again.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome back and best wishes for your dad.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hope everyone's ok, good to have you back! Is your dad a Policeman?


----------



## fly boy (Feb 20, 2009)

welcome and i can't belive that a officer went to the hospital after that


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bl**dy hell mate.....!  How's your dad doing, how's your mum? Hope both are doing well now, give them both my very best, ok? D*mn good to see you again!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2009)

With all here.Hope your parents are fine and all is going well for your family.Glad you got back.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes catch my dad is a police officer.....thanks for the welcome back guys


----------



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah, I wondered where you were. Welcome back and give all my best to your dad.


----------



## seesul (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome back and be proud of your dad!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 20, 2009)

Glad to see ur back -17, sorry about ur Pops....


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 20, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Yes catch my dad is a police officer.....thanks for the welcome back guys



Oh yeah, where out of and what does he do? My dad is also a Policeman.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 20, 2009)

B17, I have been really worried about you. You left with your Mom in the hospital and then dropped from the scene. Glad to see you back, buddy.

My thoughts and prayers for your dad. I hope he is okay. Your dad is a hero and don't forget it. There are too few of his kind in our society.

I honestly feel better knowing you are still floating around.

Please keep us updated with his situation.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2009)

Agree with Matt!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 21, 2009)

My best wishes to your family, nice to see you back around!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad your back mate!Hope all is well


----------



## v2 (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome back mate. Best wishes for you!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys , Catch My father is a Police office in Millburn/Short Hills. He is currently ranked at a Lt. Where does your dad work Catch? 

Also, he just patrols more often then not...and Millburn is right outside of Newark so it's not the best area....and for all that don't know Newark New Jersey has a pretty high murder rate and theres a lot of drugs there.........

My dad lived in Millburn when he was a kid and his dad (my grandfather who was also in the Navy) was the chief of police there.......lol


----------



## seesul (Feb 21, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Thanks a lot guys , Catch My father is a Police office in Millburn/Short Hills. He is currently ranked at a Lt. Where does your dad work Catch?
> 
> Also, he just patrols more often then not...and Millburn is right outside of Newark so it's not the best area....and for all that don't know Newark New Jersey has a pretty high murder rate and theres a lot of drugs there.........
> 
> My dad lived in Millburn when he was a kid and his dad (my grandfather who was also in the Navy) was the chief of police there.......lol



B-17, my friend mentioned in my siggy lives in So. Plainfield, it shouldn´t be too far from Newark, right? Some 20-30 miles?


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes its pretty close!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 23, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Thanks a lot guys , Catch My father is a Police office in Millburn/Short Hills. He is currently ranked at a Lt. Where does your dad work Catch?
> 
> Also, he just patrols more often then not...and Millburn is right outside of Newark so it's not the best area....and for all that don't know Newark New Jersey has a pretty high murder rate and theres a lot of drugs there.........
> 
> My dad lived in Millburn when he was a kid and his dad (my grandfather who was also in the Navy) was the chief of police there.......lol



Neat! My dad works out of Edmonton. He's currently a Detective (same as Sgt. here) and in the so called high risk offenders unit. Basically he hunts down parole violators. Just prior to that he was in charge of a tactical squad (SWAT for those that don't know our weird nomenclature). My grandfather was also a policeman!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, tell both your dads to stay safe and that they're doing one h*ll of great job!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2009)

B-17, I know about Newark - we call it East Camden down here! Hope everything works out. I work with a lot of police in my job and have the utmost respect for them and the crap they go through. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 28, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Neat! My dad works out of Edmonton. He's currently a Detective (same as Sgt. here) and in the so called high risk offenders unit. Basically he hunts down parole violators. Just prior to that he was in charge of a tactical squad (SWAT for those that don't know our weird nomenclature). My grandfather was also a policeman!




SWAT? That's pretty high risk Catch, how long was your father in SWAT?


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 1, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> SWAT? That's pretty high risk Catch, how long was your father in SWAT?



Basically it's been like this:

Patrol: I don't know how long.
SWAT: 7 years (Constable)
Drug Unit: Roughly 2 Years
SWAT: Roughly 2 years (Sgt)
The new one: Since just before Christmas.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 1, 2009)

Neat, thanks for sharing.


----------



## qingchen000 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm back to tell the world I stick brass pipes up my butt and I'm just too stupid to work any where else.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 4, 2009)

qingchen000 said:


> I'm back to tell the world I stick brass pipes up my butt and I'm just too stupid to work any where else.



Goodbye asshat!


----------

